

Best way to sell your Facebook profile? - gogodoit
http://www.bitmenu.com/blog.html?headline=my-facebook-bio-now-available
We were experimenting with ways to make money on Faceboook, that weren't scam-based.  The latest experiment is in selling profiles.  Facebook lets you export your profile from the beginning of time.  Why not sell it? ... and profit?
======
gogodoit
It's better to let marketers, spammers, and russians handle transactions
involving your personal data. Sell it yourself? Futile.

------
duhring
Dude, you posted that!?

